# Advice Welcome!



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

So, I've been researching coffee machines and have narrowed the search down but some advice would be great!

Firstly, I want a semi-automatic machine. I'm a beginner and my budget is up to £500. I want to make espresso and mainly long drinks and enough room underneath to do so, and a milk frother seems to come along with all that, so great.

It came down to the Sage Barista Express OR something like the Gaggia Classic or De'longhi Scultura with a Baratza Encore grinder or De'Longhi KG79 grinder.

The issue/question mark I have about the Sage is that it is a 54mm portafilter and from what I can tell, there aren't any bottomless portafilters that fit. I have learnt that a bottomless portafilter is really good for learning and, as a beginner, the pros of having one sound right up my street. That's my only issue with the Sage.

I read that the Gaggia Classic was brilliant up to a certain year and that the more recent machines aren't as good, which puts me off. Also, it means having a separate grinder, which is fine, but it's another purchase to get right.

As a beginner, I could go with something like the Scultura with the cheaper grinder but would I regret that in the long run?

I also came across this machine but haven't researched it at all yet: https://amzn.to/2zmU3pY

So, at the minute it is either go for the more expensive "all-in-one" Sage which I really like but is the 54mm portafilter a deal breaker, or something more "budget", or something in between the two - but what?

Any suggestions welcome!

Thanks in advance!

Update: meant to say that I'm partially open to 2nd hand but would prefer new with warranty with the reason being you just never know with this kind of appliance and previous issues. But open to it if it's a trusted seller etc.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The Classic is a good shout. Capable of getting good shots. Milk frothing and temperature stability are it's biggest challenge.

Drop the KG79 from the list. It is not suitable for espresso.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

For your budget you should be able to get a second hand older Classic and a new Eureka Mignon/ second hand Mazzer Mini or Super Jolly grinder. A few more bits to add to your research!


----------



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks very much for your input! Good to know about the KG79.


----------



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

I updated my post regarding 2nd hand. I have been looking at 2nd hand but am not fully on board with it yet but not against it either. I'm going to do some more 2nd hand searches and see what I find! Thanks also for the grinder suggestions, will look into these too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No point buying new with £500 budget, that's going to be a struggle, delve in our for sale maybe for a Gaggia Classic. In the next few weeks Grinders are going to be popping up. Plus around 6 people have new machines coming so watch out.


----------



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for replying!

That's good to know about the sale and that people are going to be adding stuff...I may wait and see what's on offer there rather than rush into a decision.









Older Gaggia Classics seem to be very popular here and I am very tempted now to get a 2nd hand one. I'm going to have another nosy around here for suggestions.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Gingerbean said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> That's good to know about the sale and that people are going to be adding stuff...I may wait and see what's on offer there rather than rush into a decision.
> 
> ...


There are quire a few machines available in the for sale sub forum & most will have been well cared for. Ofyou want something a bit different looking there's a tebe there that's had a recent stripdown & is almost identical internally to a classic. I have one myself paired with a mignon grinder & love it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If your planning a upgrade in around 12 months go for something a little more up market, but I am not knocking Gaggia though


----------



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

This sounds promising, thanks!

Also like that there's more of a guarantee that machines will have been well looked after by sellers on here.


----------



## Gingerbean (Sep 21, 2018)

Am I being too fussy wanting a machine with a PID (another reason why I was looking at the Sage)? Maybe I am, esp. with my budget.

Tempted by that Tebe even though I'm not sure its look is to my taste.







Something like that could work with a Eureka grinder possibly







I may be more confused than ever. I'm watching some older Gaggia Classics on eBay in the meantime. Research continues...

.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neither of those grinder are really capable of espresso grind though


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Gingerbean said:


> Am I being too fussy wanting a machine with a PID (another reason why I was looking at the Sage)? Maybe I am, esp. with my budget.
> 
> Tempted by that Tebe even though I'm not sure its look is to my taste.
> 
> ...


A PID is a definate bonus as it removes the need to temp surf. MrShades does one that you can add to a Classic (or tebe etc) which comes with extensive fitting instructions & exemplary after sales support.


----------



## adaml (Sep 26, 2018)

I'd go for a Gaggia Classic, get one with a OPV/Solenoid - plenty of opportunity to do mods/upgrades later on and they're a joy to self service and repair.


----------

